# Are Golf R's calipers a fit for the Turbo Beetle?



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

In addition to finding steel 'braided' brake hoses I was hoping to swap out my calipers for 
those on the Golf R ........if I can find that they fit.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

MK4 R32 brakes would be a lot easier and just as effective... The MK4 R had some of the best braking from a car, period. It's stopping distance was world class and up there with Ferrari's, Porsches, etc...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

87vr6 said:


> MK4 R32 brakes would be a lot easier and just as effective... The MK4 R had some of the best braking from a car, period. It's stopping distance was world class and up there with Ferrari's, Porsches, etc...


 Thanks for the info !


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

87vr6 said:


> MK4 R32 brakes would be a lot easier and just as effective... The MK4 R had some of the best braking from a car, period. It's stopping distance was world class and up there with Ferrari's, Porsches, etc...


 not bad for a 2 piston caliper haha. And yes, use R32 calipers as mentioned by 87Vr6


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Oh. I noticed that you have a new new beetle. In that case, golf r stuff is probably a direct bolt on. Ignore my comment on the MK4 R stuff.. Next time be a little more specific..


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

is it a NEW Beetle or a "new" beetle. what year?


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

2012 its in his profile


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm on my phone so I didn't see it. On tap a talk. Now.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like it's a 2012 beetle. Good luck with your brake question. Such a new car, you may not have much luck finding information about this yet. And even if you did, sourcing the brakes might be a whole different issue, and it might even be cheaper to get some Brembos, or Wilwoods, provided they're even available for the car yet.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks to all for their input. Was hoping to just add upgraded calipers, steel braided
brake hoses, and a much higher grade brake fluid like Motul while keeping the OEM
rotors. Not interested in a complete 'expensive' Brembo-like overhaul, just some 
improvement to the OEM set-up. Have applied the same philosophy with regard to
other areas where I've swapped out front and rear control arm bushings to 'Golf R'
like 75 durometer strength. Swapped out the OEM upper motor mount for the one 
from the 'Golf R', and also added HPA's 75 durometer 'Dog Bone Mount' insert. It's
amazing that I had tons more wheel hop before I installed the APR Stage I ECU flash,
than I do now, with hp now up 50+ and torque 90+. Installed the Carbonio Intake &
Backpipe and will soon be adding the APR Downpipe exhaust, leaving only the cat back
exhaust to be done. Borla will have one available soon and APR's should also be ready
soon. Didn't like the long 'throws' in the OEM shifter so I added the VWRacing one from
the U.K.. When 'TyrolSport' did the change, I was told that their in-house improvement
parts included a replacement for the 4 rubber bushings in the OEM set-up. They are
brass and did fit my car perfectly. Now, not only are my 'throws' much shorter but the
shifter itself also feels more solid. Have decided to add an oil cooler to deal with my
paranoia with regard to turbo temperature levels but no one had a 27mm sandwich
for the Beetle's filter. Finally found a source to build it in Australia and will be connecting
it to a Mocal oil cooler. I also had previously replaced the intercooler with APR's which
has almost 3 times more capacity. Should help immensely during the hot, power robbing,
days of summer. Almost forgot! Had to get hold of rubber OEM brake hoses, which were
sent to a custom 'steel braided' hose maker so he could size and shape them properly.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Holy run on sentence. I can't even read most of that, it hurts my eyes.



If you think adding GolfR front brakes to your 12beetle (or whatever the slang is for it) is going to be much cheaper than a brembo kit, you got a surprise waiting for you...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

87vr6 said:


> Holy run on sentence. I can't even read most of that, it hurts my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think adding GolfR front brakes to your 12beetle (or whatever the slang is for it) is going to be much cheaper than a brembo kit, you got a surprise waiting for you...


Take a breath at each period, then count to three...three times, and then read on to the
next period......and so on.....and so on...and....well, you get it. As I stated, I hoped to
just move up to an upgraded caliper that wouldn't require me entering the 'Full Brake World Of
Golf R or Brembo'.


----------

